# question bout my powersun for bobby or anyone who would know



## Anthony (Aug 6, 2009)

when i first turn on my powersun 100 watt bulb its a little dimmer then after bout 5 seconds or so it goes full brightness , it also makes a low ding noise when it kicks in full throttle.... it also sometimes when i first turn it on it goes completely off for about a minute then kicks on..... im using the zoo med dome with it which is meant for it.,... i called zoo med and she said as long as heat is being produced which it is that it should be producing uva uvb....

anyone got any idea why it does that? i dont think it has to do with the out lets cause i checked it out on differenet outlet and it did the same thing

before anyone asks ive only had this bulb bout a month or so and been using it since i got my tegu .... just want to make sure its producing uva uvb rays was planning on getting another one for back up but it will have to wait a month since im most likely getting a red tegu


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 6, 2009)

i always use power sun bulbs due to the fact that they're uv and heat bulbs and i also keep a uv on the cool side as well so he gets uv where he is in the enclosure....and yes at first its dim and then it kicks up and becomes bright and that normal but the dings i never heard before...and sometimes when they shut off they take a minute to turn back on which is normal as well but i love them they're great bulbs


----------



## tracyanderson777 (Aug 6, 2009)

yes im pretty damn sure its doing its job. 

i had a rep pro bulb for a bit and my arg B&W showed signs of MBD. (the toe twitch). but i replaced the bulb with a ZOO-MED 100 WATT UVB BULB and it fixed him right up i recommend it to anyone.


----------



## crox (Aug 7, 2009)

I have one too. On the powersun page it says ithe bulbs take a little bit to charge up for lack of a better term. The noise is it kicking on.  No worries.


----------



## nevohraalnavnoj (Aug 7, 2009)

The bulbs take time to get up to full intensity. If they turn off, they stay off for a minute or so before kicking back on. If you are having frequent problems with it turning off and on then it could be several things.

1) Make sure you do not have the bulb on any type of thermostat or rheostat. These can not be throttled without having them shut off then back on and so forth. They are designed to run on standard current from an outlet.

2) Make sure your dome is not faulty and interrupting the current.

3) If all that fails, then it's possible your outlet itself is faulty.

An above poster said they had UVB everywhere in the enclosure. Personally, I like the tegu to be able to get away from the UVB. Anyone else have any comments?

JonV


----------



## Anthony (Aug 7, 2009)

how do i check if the dome is faulty?


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 7, 2009)

mine does the same thing. it has to kickon. butnow im really ticked because my 1 year bulb lasted a whole month! lol i need to call that in.


----------



## Niexist (Aug 29, 2009)

As far as UVB penetration into the cage, the best bulb available is the ReptileUV mega-ray


----------



## CRACK654 (Aug 29, 2009)

The powersun is a MVB meaning Mecury Vapor Bulb. It takes a few second for the mercury to heat up reaching full intensity. It also has a self-ballast system so when it gets to hot it automatically cuts off and if you turn it off it will prevent you turning on again quickly preventing any damage to the bulb. I think the powersun is the best light you can have for a tegu.


----------



## Beasty (Aug 29, 2009)

I have both Powersun and Megaray MVBs. I like the MegaRay best and research here is why: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/UVB_Meter_Owners/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/UVB_Meter_Owners/</a><!-- m -->
This is an unrelated group of UV Meter owners that regulate and record findings in UV producing bulbs. If you don't have a Yahoo! account, get one, they're free. I've used one for many years. Yahoo! ROCKS!!
Check there thoroughly and make your own decision.
Also Megaray produce more heat. If you're going for full out wattage consumption x heat x UV longevity and production vs. decay rate Megaray is the ONLY choice. I will say i have had some die right after warranty but for $55 delivered vs. cooler running Powersun at $70+ locally with a higher decay rate, I'll pick Megaray every time.


----------



## Niexist (Aug 29, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercvapourfloods.htm#zoomedpowersun" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercvapourfloo ... edpowersun</a><!-- m -->

This is some of the most important information concerning the powersun. Be real careful that you are buying the new version of this bulb. The old one from before nov 2008 could potentially hurt your animal


----------

